# Wellsley Nautical School (Blyth)



## Buffa (Dec 16, 2011)

Having just retired as a security officer my last assignment was at blyth at the wellsley nautical school which
was the base for the armed forces and also Home Guard during the war , then became a home for the bad lads which I beleive was run by the probation service until it was taken over by sunderland council ,only six
bad lads were still on sight when I arrived but were transfered elsewhere seeing they were closing it down .
After a while after closing we had a visit from ex navy personnel who were stationed there during the war
and was informed that as well as the tunnel underneath the school which was used for the transfer of
amunitions to the shore batteries , we were told that there was also an underground submarine base there
which housed three T-Class submarines in a specially built dock ,this had work and engineering shops ,stores
generator rooms for lighting , cook house and mess room . The entrance seemingly run out under water past
the blyth harbour entrance and was kept secret all these years . Only the need to know new of its existence
for security reasons during the war .Apparently the tunnel and entrance are still there but is sealed off and
the underwater entrance is well silted over through the years . Its a pity that it was sealed off as it could have been a part of history maybe run by ex forces personnel as a museum to let people see what it was like
in those dark days .


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Buffa...and welcome to DP. I've transferred this to General Stuff for now, as it isn't a site report as such. But, if you have any photos please post again in the Military Forum. Looking forward to seeing more. Cheers.


----------



## the|td4 (Dec 19, 2011)

Buffa,

Thanks for posting! This adds to my store of knowledge regarding this site / area.

I have been told that there was a network of tunnels brancing out from the decontamination unit in the middle of the broadway circle roundabout - which geographically speaking - isn't far from the nautical school and isn't far from (where I suspect) the supposed submarine base is.

I've heard nothing but rumor of this place for years and so far I've found no entranceway, although the one tantalising lead I got was from someone who walked up to where the old wooden staves are at low tide and talked about a "huge area" you could get into from the river level at low tide - so far unconfirmed - but the rumor mill of the blyth submarine base goes on!


----------



## jonney (Dec 20, 2011)

I've always been lead to believe (from word of mouth from locals and breif write-ups in books) that Blyth was a major submarine base during WW2 although sadly I've never found anything that proves it. When I did The HAA battery there earlier this year the farmer was telling me that ledgend has it there were tunnels connecting all the gun emplacements but he'd never found anything he also said that it was a submarine base. Would love to find out more


----------



## jonney (Dec 20, 2011)

The submarine base was called HMS Elfin and was used in both WW1 and WW2


----------



## zakman (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes it was indeed a Submarine base,its a pity there is so much secrecy surrounding its history,but that was its nature I guess.However,much of the classified information from that period is now available,when I get time I'll have another dig (last time,a few years back,I drew a complete blank)
Here's a little info of interest....

[ame]http://www.worldnavalships.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9720[/ame]


----------



## tswellesley (Jan 9, 2012)

*Elfin*

http://freelance-network.co.uk/gc/ElfinPlans.jpg
It was indeed a Submarine Base called Elfin. Here are the plans.
If anyone wants any or has any info on Wellesley, please message me. I am in touch with many of the old 'bad lads' as Buffa called them.
Here is the Wellesley Facebook page... http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-W...nks-Road-Blyth-Northumberland/141152155906058


----------



## Grenville (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Buffa

I was one of the ex naval guys who called in, I'd like to thank you for giving us the time. We have some great stories.


----------

